# Reel Cleaning Houston Area



## 7th9thplace (May 23, 2009)

Anyone know of anybody in the Northwest Houston area to clean spinning reels ? Thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*reel service NW*



7th9thplace said:


> Anyone know of anybody in the Northwest Houston area to clean spinning reels ? Thanks in advance


pm sent


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

not many places on n/ nw side , tackle hut on little york close to 45n about the only place that i know of. i clean my on.


----------



## steelshot2 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bennie 832-978-4152
Cleans all mine and builds my rods. Known for 10yrs.


----------



## 7th9thplace (May 23, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

who did you end up finding? I live in tomball and have a few they need some attention


----------



## redspeckmedic (Jul 14, 2009)

Dadsoletackle in Conroe, has a website and the number is 936 443 6218


----------



## Googan (Mar 21, 2013)

*reel service*



7th9thplace said:


> Anyone know of anybody in the Northwest Houston area to clean spinning reels ? Thanks in advance


Allan at Seek rod and reel NW Hou on FM 1960 @ Walters road call him he does great work 281-469-9898


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

googan said:


> allan at seek rod and reel nw hou on fm 1960 @ walters road call him he does great work 281-469-9898


2nd that!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Allan?*

I drive through the 1960/Walters Road intersection regularly and I've never seen a shop in that area. Where exactly is he?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

1122 1st St, Humble, TX 77338
therodandreelrepaircenter.com
(281) 446-1250
Open now: 10AMâ€“6PM


they do academys also. great people there.


----------



## Googan (Mar 21, 2013)

*Seek rod and reel*

Seek rod and reel is located in his mechanic shop called the auto shop 
3211 Fm 1960 W 77068 281-469-9898


----------



## thetacklesmith (Jun 14, 2016)

I'M in Cypress.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*reel service and upgrades*

Seekfishing services all reels! I stock over 30 carbontex drag washers to cover most reels out there. I also stock Boca bearings for most reels Stainless direct replacements, Abec-5 Hybrid ceramic, and Abec-7 Hybrid ceramics. I stock over 500 oem parts for most reels and I offer a low price guaranty if you can find it cheaper i will beat it. I do upgrades to several reels such as super tuning, Penn international single speed to 2 speed conversions, drag pressure upgrades this is just a small list of what i offer. You might be surprised what is available for your reel if you have any questions call me 281-469-9898


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

I will be dropping a couple off to you today.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I work near there 3 to 4 days a week I will be by to drop off some shimanos


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

thank you


----------

